# Cpt 31237



## joantingler (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone had trouble getting reimbursed from BC/BS on office procedure 31237?


----------



## LadyT (Feb 23, 2011)

I use this CPT almost daily with modofier 50 (if bilateral) and modifier 79. Never had any problems from BCBS or any psyor. I'm in Virginia.


----------



## LadyT (Feb 23, 2011)

I use this CPT almost daily with modofier 50 (if bilateral) and modifier 79. Never had any problems from BCBS or any payor. I'm in Virginia.


----------



## LadyT (Feb 23, 2011)

I use CPT 31237 almost daily with modifier 50 (if bilateral) and modifier 79. Never had a problem getting paid from BCBS or any other payor. Why are they dening?


----------



## colleensso (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm also having trouble, they are denying for medical necessity. I have to figure out what is going on . An appeal might be in effect

Colleen


----------



## joantingler (Mar 2, 2011)

LadyT said:


> I use CPT 31237 almost daily with modifier 50 (if bilateral) and modifier 79. Never had a problem getting paid from BCBS or any other payor. Why are they dening?




Medical necessity, but have never had this problem before.


----------



## joantingler (Mar 2, 2011)

LadyT said:


> I use this CPT almost daily with modofier 50 (if bilateral) and modifier 79. Never had any problems from BCBS or any psyor. I'm in Virginia.



what diagnosis codes are you using?


----------



## joantingler (Mar 22, 2011)

Which diagnosis codes are you using?


----------

